# DAW won't recognize my audio interface...



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought my Saffire6USB2.0 yesterday and started setting it up this morning. Everything is peachy until I try to set it as my default sound device in Ableton (Live Lite 8), to which I get a message like this:

"Failed to open audio device "Focusrite USB ASIO driver."

I've tried reinstalling it a couple of times. downloading the drivers from the website instead of the supplied CD-rom, and Google has turned up very little. The Focusrite answerbase has nothing on this, so I've sent them an email with all the details and am waiting on a reply. I figured I'd try and get some answers here.

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit... has anything similar ever happened to anyone here? How did you guys get over it?


----------



## drmosh (Aug 16, 2012)

bad cable?

cheap answer I know, but always start there


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Aug 17, 2012)

What always does the trick for me is to go to playback devices and recording devices and make sure everything is "disabled" (or "not plugged in"). Windows won't use up the device but your DAW should still read it; good luck!


----------

